# Another Newbie



## Steph

Hello everyone, my name is Steph and i was directed here by the lovely Ms Hayley...

i'm 21, and currently on month 2 of trying to conceive baby #1 :)

Big hello to all xxx


----------



## HB

_Yay Steph!!!!!


If you take a look in TTC we've got a chart stalker thread so we can all offer each other advice etc on cycles and stuff!!!

xox_


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hey Steph, Welcome!

MrsB tells me youre from Glasgow, whereabouts?


----------



## Suz

Hi Steph! WELCOME :hi: :yipee:


----------



## Tam

Hi Steph :hi:

Welcome to the forum!! xx


----------



## ablaze

welcome to the madhouse!!!!!!


----------



## HB

_Steph where'd ya go? lol!
You'll never catch up with us on posts if you dissapear! lol!!

_


----------



## Steph

LOL sorry chicks, i totally forgot i posted this...<<sleeeeepy>>

I'm from Erskine, just outside Glasgow, yourself?Used to live in the west end...

xx


----------



## HB

_hehe glad you've remembered we're here!!
We like having you! haha!!!

xox_


----------



## Steph

Yay!! I like being here too...many's a moan will ye get out of me lassies :D  That was me being a pirate as opposed to a Glasgow ned!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Im in the southside of Glasgow. Some guy tried geting me to go to a job interview for somewhere in Erskine but its too far awya from me.


----------



## HB

_

Many a moans are a fine! lol!!
We love having you!

xox_


----------



## Steph

Was it BeCogent by any chance?they hound you in the street :|


----------



## Arcanegirl

it was for an Argos call centre, the guy is one of the tutors on a training course im at.


----------



## Steph

Had to be a call centre lol :)


----------



## HB

_When i rang argos i got a really nice person.
Shame its far far away!!

xox_


----------



## Wobbles

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/Welcomes/welcome.gif


----------

